

Aereo Loses In Supreme Court, Deemed Illegal - Brajeshwar
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/25/aereo-loses-in-supreme-court-deemed-illegal/

======
jawns
This seems to be the nut graf of the decision:

"This Court recognizes one particular difference between Aereo's system and
the cable systems at issue in Fortnightly and Teleprompter: The systems in
those cases transmitted constantly, whereas Aereo's system remains inert until
a subscriber indicates that she wants to watch a program. In other cases
involving different kinds of service or technology providers, a user's
involvement in the operation of the provider's equipment and selection of the
content transmitted may well bear on whether the provider performs within the
meaning of the Act. But given Aereo's overwhelming likeness to the cable
companies targeted by the 1976 amendments, this sole technological difference
between Aereo and traditional cable companies does not make a critical
difference here."

So, if I understand this correctly, the Court is rejecting Aero's argument
that it provides private performances because it gives users the ability to
control the rented antennaes, and only transmits what the individual user
requests.

I'm a little baffled by how this differs from how people use DVRs. To me, it
seems like the Court is hung up on how similar the end result is to the cable
providers', even though the means are different.

~~~
random28345
> To me, it seems like the Court is hung up on how similar the end result is
> to the cable providers', even though the means are different.

More specifically, the Court is hung up on how Aereo uses technology to
circumvent the intent of the law. The ruling is basically saying, "Don't
bother trying to follow the law as it's written if you threaten the status
quo".

------
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7943964](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7943964).

------
kordless
Once solution would be to move the antennas to user premise and make it more
peer to peer in nature.

~~~
selmnoo
Yes, there actually already exist hardware solutions that let you do what
Aereo does, except you don't have to pay a service fee.

I really hope they do this. I commented on this on the other thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7944241](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7944241)

------
icedchai
obviously.

